# Social Casino >  Bingo - gems gone

## stephamay

I completed the 22 bingo achievement in blossom bingo last night. It showed I had 185 gems when I quit. Today, it showed 185 for like 2 seconds and now says zero. I've spent way too much money on this game already. Any way to get them back? I sent an email but they never respond...this is so frustrating!

----------


## maguar

Sorry to hear about your gems. Emailing support is the correct thing to do. It can take a couple of business days for a support agent to contact you. In the meantime you should have received an automated response with a ticket number. If you didn't get that you should send the email again.

----------

